# Winter to Summer 2011



## RIN (Aug 31, 2011)

Left coast is the best coast... down the coast and up through the desert  My lady dog Molly got bit by a rattle snake in Parker, AZ.. stayed about a month and helped raise a litter of puppys.. me and the boyfriend couldn't help but keep one each


----------



## steelcitybrew (Aug 31, 2011)

Poor dogs nose


----------



## RIN (Aug 31, 2011)

steelcitybrew said:


> Poor dogs nose


It was pretty brutal, but it's all healed up now. She's a trooper


----------

